# Slow Viola Piece + Piano Accompaniment



## AXidenT

Hi, looking for some music recommendation for a friend - we need a slow piece with a piano accompaniment, any pointers at composers or pieces to look at that would have something fairly nice and not too over the top? Thanks!


----------



## Novelette

Schumann: Märchenbilder, Op. 113 - Movements 1 & 4

Sheet music: http://imslp.org/wiki/Märchenbilder,_Op.113_(Schumann,_Robert)

Youtube: 




Movement 1 begins at 00:20 and ends at 03:20.

Movement 4 begins at about 09:53.

Best of luck!


----------



## AXidenT

Thanks, will check it out!


----------

